
Ask HN: .co/.io-domain vs. .com-domain - magnus_b
Hi HN,
Please forgive me if this has been asked before, but searching for this topic I could only find topics from several years ago.<p>With many good .com-domains taken nowadays, would you rather use a .co&#x2F;.io-domain with a &quot;good&quot; name or a .com-domain with a &quot;not so good&quot; name for a product or business?
Thanks
======
MrQuincle
[http://blog.park.io/articles/hacker-news-posts-by-domain-
tld...](http://blog.park.io/articles/hacker-news-posts-by-domain-tld/)

My two cents. I would always go for a "good" name, memorable and searchable.

~~~
magnus_b
Thanks a lot for this helpful article! I also tend towards a good name because
of the "memorability" and "searchability" just like you said.

